#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  What do you think about opposite gender friendship?

## Dhiya

Having a soulmate is not always about love. You can find your soulmate in friendship too. Who says guys and girls can't be best friends? Why do like to have a best opposite gender friend? What are the problems in having an opposite gender best friend? Do you have best friend in opposite gender? Share about him/her? Why do you like to be with them?

----------


## Shana

> Having a soulmate is not always about love. You can find your soulmate in friendship too. Who says guys and girls can't be best friends? Why do like to have a best opposite gender friend? What are the problems in having an opposite gender best friend? Do you have best friend in opposite gender? Share about him/her? Why do you like to be with them?


Well, this is interesting. I've a lot of male friends and don't judge me if I say I feel much comfortable with them than with girls. With them, there's no pretense and jealousy..They say everything to my face and I trust them with my life. 
And it's friendship and not to confuse with love. I feel much more like myself when I'm with my boys. I feel the independence and security at the same time. And again, I'm not blaming girls. It's just when I'm with girls, there are certain things expected out of me as a girl. I know I'm weird. But I feel like a cool weirdo with my boys. I'm a girl, but I can't pretend to be soft and delicate when I myself can handle the rough edges of life. When I do such things, i often get this "what are you trying to prove by doing this?" question.

All I can say is my close friends are boys and they are more like my family. Even my mother trusts me with them, coz she knows how they are.
Sometimes, they even forget that I'm a girl.(lol). Anyway, I know my boys and I know they'll be in my life teasing me while taking care of me.

----------


## Dhiya

I feel like am hearing my own story as well while reading yours. I also very comfortable with my friends as you said.

----------


## Bhavya

> A they even forget that I'm a girl.(lol).


I didn't experience it myself, but my friend told me that her male friends treating her as a boy :lol: 




> Anyway, I know my boys and I know they'll be in my life teasing me while taking care of me.


 I love this line :love:

----------


## Shana

> I feel like am hearing my own story as well while reading yours. I also very comfortable with my friends as you said.


Then you're lucky as me. It's a different feeling. I'm proud to be a girl, but some things are hard to do while being with girls. 
They indeed forget I'm a girl and the thing is, they know what my limit is. They let me go as far as i will, but their shadows are following me everywhere I go.

----------


## Shana

> I didn't experience it myself, but my friend told me that her male friends treating her as a boy
> 
> 
> 
> I love this line


Thank you. These things come with experience. You'll feel it one day.

----------


## Moana

Really Lovely Topic! Yes, having a male best friend for a girl and having a female best friend for a boy is truly a blessing. A shoulder with whom you can share everything!

----------


## Bhavya

> Thank you. These things come with experience. You'll feel it one day.


Yeah agree,I hope so :Smile:

----------


## Assassin

> Having a soulmate is not always about love. You can find your soulmate in friendship too. Who says guys and girls can't be best friends? Why do like to have a best opposite gender friend? What are the problems in having an opposite gender best friend? Do you have best friend in opposite gender? Share about him/her? Why do you like to be with them?


Opposite gender isn't a barrier for a friendship. I have a friend from my childhood, she is teacher right now, but we always love to tease her you look like a primary school student then how did you teach the students in school. Simply loving. I don't have birth born younger sister so the girls calls me brother makes me so much cool. The respect they given to me is priceless... Love those sisters all the time. "Sisters by Soul!!!"

----------


## Dhiya

Loving sisters also like a opposite gender friendship. I saw these type of friendship in my university. That is more pure and likeable. You are a lucky guy guy to have a friend and sister like her.

----------


## Bhavya

> Opposite gender isn't a barrier for a friendship. I have a friend from my childhood, she is teacher right now, but we always love to tease her you look like a primary school student then how did you teach the students in school. Simply loving. I don't have birth born younger sister so the girls calls me brother makes me so much cool. The respect they given to me is priceless... Love those sisters all the time. "Sisters by Soul!!!"


Such a nice words for your female friends. Both you and your friends are like to have each other. Wishing you guys forever togetherness  :Smile:

----------


## Bhavya

> Really Lovely Topic! Yes, having a male best friend for a girl and having a female best friend for a boy is truly a blessing. A shoulder with whom you can share everything!


I don't experience opposite gender friendship but it seems like both girls and boys are giving special values to their opposite gender friendships which is really good!

----------

